# new to electric sc



## dzzlosi (Oct 6, 2012)

hi guys i have mostly run nitro at my friends backyard track and at mt local hs. i really like my losi ten sct nitro and am now thinking of going electric for the winter. was wondering what a good starter sc truck would be mostly for backyard track but also some racing at an indoor carpet track. Thanks all


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

the asscociated sc10 is a great truck to start racing with most hobby shops carry parts for them but if you are looking for more of a basher/racer you could pick up a traxxas slash but your best bet would be go to your local track and see what some of the other short course guys are running more often then not they will be more then happy to help you out and may even let you give there trucks a try


----------



## benalmeer (Oct 17, 2012)

nice thanks


----------

